# Relabling tagless t-shirts



## cyoungms (May 29, 2010)

Where can I order tagless t-shirts in different colors for the best price. 50/50? Also how do I best go about adding my own tag logo. Is there a company that prints heat iron images to use with a heat press machine?


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

i use the hanes 5250 6.1 shirts. They are 100% cotton. but the price is reasonable and I have some that are over a year old and holding up very well.


----------

